# Help with SCM-Starkey DVB-S USB 1.1



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Have recently purchased this USB connected box for getting satellite tv on my laptop.

I am having trouble setting it up and would like help from someone who understands this particular piece of kit.

Have searched for info on the net but to no avail.

Please help me :!:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Tricia

Never heard of this particular bit of kit - but I do have a couple of USB TV adaptors that work OK. What exactly is the problem?


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Yes indeed. If we know the problem its easier to give advice.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

I am trying to use my laptop as a satellite tv - have the satellite receiver and dish (the Lidl one) that works fine on a portable tv. 

Thought that as I have to buy the kit I may as well go satellite to begin with rather than having to change over later on. As the laptop plays DVD's and CD's (and can later on be used for internet) is smaller than a tv it would save space.

Got this Starkey kit as it is satellite but when I load it onto the laptop it overrides my current ADSL Broadband modem and I have not been able to get any tv programmes.

Not very good on the technicals - any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Tricia

I've been looking for info on this device and can't find very much - except in German.  It seems that it's a USB satellite receiver that was built for a special purpose and is now being sold off as a free-to-air receiver as it wouldn't do for the intended use. The card slot in it doesn't function but it should work OK as a FTA receiver. The more usual solution would be to use a USB TV adaptor with an A/V input from your Lidl receiver. I don't know why it's overiding your broadband modem, that sounds like a conflict on the USB hub to me, someone else could probably advise.
I assume the adaptor has an input for your satellite dish feed cable? Have you got the dish connected and aligned when you're trying to get a TV picture?


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Hi Ken,

I having been trying it out with my home satellite dish connected to it.

When I took the receiver and my laptop into PC World they did not have a TV adaptor with an A/V input that would work which is why I went 'down this road' :roll: 

Fingers crossed another Starkey user is out there but do keep on with any ideas you may have. :wink: 


Hope Jen's knee is better


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Tricia

The easiest one to use as far as I'm aware is the Hauppage adaptor, I've got one lying around somewhere, pity we didn't know before the weekend, could have brought it to Bristol for you.  If you get stuck you can always give it a go.

Jens leg is a bit better now the quack has given her some anti-inflammatories and painkillers thanks.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

have you tried maplins or even staples, thats where i got my Hauppage tv from.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Tried Maplins, e mailed them and they replied that they had nothing to connect laptop to satellite receiver - I am probably asking for the wrong thing :roll: 
Will go through all the kit again and see what I can sort out.
Thanks all.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Tricia

If it's any help, we use one of THESE on our laptop and just plug the A/V output from the Lidl satellite receiver into the card. It seems to work well, only proviso is that the audio tends to be slightly out of synch with the picture. You can get round this by feeding the audio from the satellite receiver direct into the laptop audio input, or as we do (for better sound quality), direct into a pair of battery powered PC speakers.
Having said that, I can usually only be bothered setting up the laptop if there's a programme we specially want to watch (rare) so we usually just use a little 7" TFT screen for the news, weather etc.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Thanks Ken,

Will consider one of those TV cards.

I have been fiddling with all the equipment today but will have to try again tomorrow as I have not so far managed to actually get the picture onto my laptop. 

It is a lot of hassle to set it up, lots of cables, various boxes - may well give up on this for now and just get a flat screen tv - wanted something fairly straightforward and this is not looking like that so far.

Or maybe I will just buy more DVD's to watch!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Tricia

I think you're catching on - laptops seem to be the ideal answer to the TV problem, make em dual purpose devices. But unless you're very organised there are a lot of wires hanging around and it's all too much trouble to set up just for the news and weather. With a small van such as yours, couldn't you manage with a small TFT screen like ours?


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

I had looked into a small screen and wouldn't mind at all but I want to be able to get subtitles so need at least 12".

Laptop, ideal size, DVD and CD player there, just add satellite TV - not that easy though, boxes and cables abound! 

Ken, do you connect with the S video lead then or adapt the satellite cable to fit the terrestrial socket :?


----------

